# Die besten Collector's Editions von Spielen bei Amazon [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die besten Collector's Editions von Spielen bei Amazon [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die besten Collector's Editions von Spielen bei Amazon [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Replicator (18. Juli 2009)

ich stehe ja auf Add-ons wie Handbücher, Karten etc...

Aber was zur Hölle soll ich mit einem
 "Säckchen mit echten Mandelsamen" ???


----------



## Kl@y92 (18. Juli 2009)

Replicator schrieb:


> ich stehe ja auf Add-ons wie Handbücher, Karten etc...
> 
> Aber was zur Hölle soll ich mit einem
> "Säckchen mit echten Mandelsamen" ???




Einen Mandelbaum pflanzen

Naja ich muss sagen das ich mir eig. nie CE holle, ich will das game und nich igendwelchen schnickschnack.


----------



## LokiBartleby (18. Juli 2009)

Replicator schrieb:


> Aber was zur Hölle soll ich mit einem
> "Säckchen mit echten Mandelsamen" ???


Pflanzen und dich am werden deiner Mandelpflanzen erfreuen. 

Die Bonusinhalte solcher Kollektionen sind oft mehr als dürftig und z.T. auch belanglos bis sinnfrei, da finde ich Mandelsamen durchaus mal eine nette Idee.
Zumal sie eben auch gleich noch für eine Beschäftigung abseits des PC sorgen.


----------



## Replicator (18. Juli 2009)

OMG Ihr seid krank ^^
ich will am PC zocken und nicht draußen in der Erde rumbuddeln^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juli 2009)

Replicator schrieb:


> ich stehe ja auf Add-ons wie Handbücher, Karten etc...
> 
> Aber was zur Hölle soll ich mit einem
> "Säckchen mit echten Mandelsamen" ???



Das ist eine ganz vorzüglich gute Frage, auf die ich Dir nicht im geringsten eine sinnvolle Antwort geben kann.


----------



## BlackDragon (18. Juli 2009)

Replicator schrieb:


> ich stehe ja auf Add-ons wie Handbücher, Karten etc...
> 
> Aber was zur Hölle soll ich mit einem
> "Säckchen mit echten Mandelsamen" ???



Damit kann man Anno 1404 - Real Life spielen. 
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wo du wohnst, deswegen kann ich dir nicht sagen, auf welcher nächstgelegenen Insel Mandeln am besten wachsen. 
Ich weiß aber, dass bei mir in Bayern allerdings viele Pflaumen gedeihen und zwar im Landtag. 

Ich würde mich generell bei Collector's Editons freuen, wenn Audio CDs mit allen Liedern des jeweiligen Spiels beigelegt wären.


----------



## Arhey (18. Juli 2009)

Replicator schrieb:


> ich stehe ja auf Add-ons wie Handbücher, Karten etc...
> 
> Aber was zur Hölle soll ich mit einem
> "Säckchen mit echten Mandelsamen" ???



Naja ist halt ein nettes gimmick xD
Braucht man zwar nicht, aber passt irgendwie zum Spiel :p

@Topic
Hab bis jetzt noch keine einzige Collector's Edition. Leider sind die mir meistens einfach zu teuer. Wenn aber ein tolles Spiel rauskommt und auch der Inhalt ansprechend ist würde ich diese direkt holen :p
Hätte mir die von GTA IV geholt, aber die gab es nur für die XBOX :S


----------



## HomeboyST (18. Juli 2009)

Ich finde solche Sachen immer ziemlich Cool. 

Kaufe mir die CE nicht nur im PC Bereich ( aber das Gimmick muss stimmen ) 

Letztes Päckchen welches angekommen ist, enthielt die 300 first limited Edition. Mit nem mini Helm der Spartaner... Völlig geil...  Und die Batman Edition könnte es auch zu mir schaffen *freu*


----------



## CojaboBerlin (18. Juli 2009)

Ist immer voll schick. Natürlich ist der Inhalt entscheidend. Hab mir heute die ANNO 1404 Box gekauft. Ich meine, einen Mehrpreis von 5€ zur normalen Edition zahl ich doch gerne -vor allem bei diesem Spiel.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juli 2009)

Manche Collector's kosten wirklich nur wenige Euro mehr, bieten dafür aber einige nette Sachen. Und so eine Sammler-Ausgabe macht sich im Schrank einfach besser.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (18. Juli 2009)

Collectors Edition ohne DRM wäre was feines. Dann würde ich mir sogar Anno kaufen.

Den ganzen Plastikscheiß brauche ich nicht.


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

Die Collector's Edition von CoD 5 ist mal unverschämt teuer geworden.


----------



## SpatteL (23. Juli 2009)

Mehrwert der AION CE:

-eine 16 cm hohe, handbemalte Figur von Aiva, einer geflügelten asmodischen Daeva
-exklusive Ingame-Gegenstände, darunter:
-Schwarzwolken-Flügel, die die Flugzeit um 40 Sekunden verlängern
-der Schwarzwolken-Ohrring, der Lebenspunkte und Mana erhöht
-ein exklusive, die Werte des Charakters verbessernder Titel
-ein Färbstoff für die persönliche Gestaltung eines Ingame-Gegenstandes
-zwei Charakter-Emotes

-der offizielle Aion-Soundtrack auf CD
-zwei doppelseitige Poster in Farbe

Steht alles unter dem Amazon-Link von euch...


----------



## Schirioli123 (23. Juli 2009)

Extrainhalte CoD5 CE:

Vorteil im Mehrspieler-Modus: Sofortige Verfügbarkeit des  FG42-Maschinengewehrs 
Eine Woche doppelte Erfahrungspunkte im Mehrspieler-Modus 
Ein spezielles Online-Clanabzeichen 
Eine echte "Call of Duty"-Deko-Flasche, nicht zum Trinken geeignet! 
Hochwertige Metallbox 

Für den Preis hätte ich schon fast ne echte Waffe erwartet 
Aber das ist fast so eine große Frechheit wie bei Sims 3... EA....
Anno finde ich dagegen vorbildlich für den Preisaufschlag. Da stimmt aus meiner Sicht das P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (23. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Die Collector's Edition von CoD 5 ist mal unverschämt teuer geworden.



vorallem weil die total dämlich ist.

ich finde es "komisch" das immer wieder die selben Firmen POSITIV mit den Deluxe / CE auffallen (z.B. Blizzard & Microsoft)....


----------



## Lockdown (23. Juli 2009)

... die COD 5 Collectors hab ich auch - die is soo ******** die Trinkflasche kann man nichtmal öffnen 

Collectors Editionen passen auch meist schlecht ins Regal, bzw nehmen den ohnehin knappen Platz weg - zumindest bei mir


----------



## kyuss1975 (23. Juli 2009)

die anno kiste ist wirklich schön, hab sie seit dem release.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. Juli 2009)

kyuss1975 schrieb:


> die anno kiste ist wirklich schön, hab sie seit dem release.


jop ist wirklich etwas solides...kein soundtrack oder poster..
sondern eine schöne Holzkiste mit allerhand Extras
bereue den kauf der normalen Version


----------



## Rakyr (24. Juli 2009)

Jap, die CE von Anno sieht stilvoll aus. Habs mir aber noch nicht gekauft, weil ich eh keine Zeit zum spielen hätte. Aber meine CE zu Divinity 2 dürfte die Tage kommen  


Was ist eigentlich bisher die "schlechteste" CE? Hab da sowas wie Enemy Territoy: Quake Wars im Kopf wo glaub ich wirklich nur n paar ingame-Gegenstände drinn waren, aber kanns ned genau sagen.

PS.: Ich finde PCGH sollte bei Jumpgate Evolution angeben, dass der Inhalt eventuell noch nicht endgültig ist (abgesehen davon dass es erst im September erscheint).


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. August 2009)

Ich würde sagen die schlechteste CE ist die Sims 3, Ein Lösungs*BUCH *mit 5 Seiten wo dann noch Werbung für das echte 200 Seiten Buch ist. Und so ein dämlicher USB-Stick den man sowieso überall nachgeschmissen bekommt.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## max00 (5. August 2009)

sooo - hab mir jetzt mal die Risen Collectors Edition vorbestellt!
Das Spiel kauf ich mir sowieso und ich bereue es bis heute, dass ich mir nicht die Gothic 3 CE gekauft habe - find den Schläfer-Anhänger volle genial ^^
Mal schaun was da dann drinn ist - ich vertrau mal auf die Piranhias


----------

